# Flex Pipe



## nitecrwl04 (May 4, 2004)

Hey all, newbie here on this forum. Anyway I have a 92 Maxima GXE, I need the front exhaust pipe (flex) replaced. Does anyone know where I can get one for cheap.

Please let me know
thanks
jeb


----------



## eric55 (Oct 13, 2003)

i got it at mieneke to replace the wjole pipe its $200 but if the rest of the pipe is good and just the flex part is bad then just change the flex part and it'll be about $75. they will try to sell you the whole thing but you prob. dont need it so just insist


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

No, just get the WSP Y-pipe. Huge gains, cheap. Not worth messin with the flex pipe.


----------



## Maxedj (Jun 21, 2004)

nitecrwl04 said:


> Hey all, newbie here on this forum. Anyway I have a 92 Maxima GXE, I need the front exhaust pipe (flex) replaced. Does anyone know where I can get one for cheap.
> 
> Please let me know
> thanks
> jeb



ebAY purchased a nice one for $100


----------

